# SAZ-3500D vs AQ3500D.1



## djbizz1

I'm thinking of upgrading my Saz-2500d and I need some input on these two choices.


I was thinking of giving the AQ a try but I'm stock on the sundowns :biggrin: 



Either way it will be pushing two DC 12's XL


----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT

depends on ur goals..but there both beasts get ur electrical up..thats alot for 2 xl's daily..


----------



## ROAD_DOG

> _Originally posted by djbizz1_@Mar 13 2011, 10:01 PM~20085144
> *I'm thinking of upgrading my Saz-2500d and I need some input on these two choices.
> I was thinking of giving the AQ a try but I'm stock on the sundowns :biggrin:
> Either way it will be pushing two DC 12's XL
> *


:squint:


----------



## ibanender

Sundown > AQ. It's been tested, over and over, the Sundown does more power, cleaner, with a better warranty, and better customer service.


----------



## elite auto customs

> _Originally posted by ibanender_@Mar 14 2011, 06:31 AM~20086753
> *Sundown > AQ.  It's been tested, over and over, the Sundown does more power, cleaner, with a better warranty, and better customer service.
> *


sundown gots my vote... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## L.Daco1

> _Originally posted by ibanender_@Mar 14 2011, 06:31 AM~20086753
> *Sundown > AQ.  It's been tested, over and over, the Sundown does more power, cleaner, with a better warranty, and better customer service.
> *


I would tend to agree, but the gain in performance isn't worth the difference in price IMO. If you got the cash, then yeah Sundown all day long, but if you're ballin' on a budget then the AQ is definitely the way to go.


----------



## ibanender

> _Originally posted by L.Daco1_@Mar 14 2011, 04:36 PM~20089302
> *I would tend to agree, but the gain in performance isn't worth the difference in price IMO. If you got the cash, then yeah Sundown all day long, but if you're ballin' on a budget then the AQ is definitely the way to go.
> *


So the cost of reconing your subs because you burnt your tinsel leads isn't more than the amp difference? How about how long you don't have an amp because it died? Again, better quality, better customer service, better warranty.


----------



## rickschaf

Sundown all day, put it in and forget about it!!!


----------



## Pitbullx

depends on how much you are paying for either amp


----------



## BIG DIRTY

> _Originally posted by L.Daco1_@Mar 14 2011, 04:36 PM~20089302
> *I would tend to agree, but the gain in performance isn't worth the difference in price IMO. If you got the cash, then yeah Sundown all day long, but if you're ballin' on a budget then the AQ is definitely the way to go.
> *


Sounds like the JL Audio fight. 

I would go with the Sundown. They really spec out nicely


----------



## ROAD_DOG

> _Originally posted by djbizz1_@Mar 13 2011, 10:01 PM~20085144
> *I'm thinking of upgrading my Saz-2500d and I need some input on these two choices.
> I was thinking of giving the AQ a try but I'm stock on the sundowns :biggrin:
> Either way it will be pushing two DC 12's XL
> *


:squint:


----------



## djbizz1

> _Originally posted by ROAD_DOG_@Mar 14 2011, 10:22 PM~20093392
> *:squint:
> *



:biggrin: im slowly working my way to the top bro! :roflmao:


----------



## djbizz1

Damn, looks like majority is sundown, so sundown it is then! :thumbsup: thanks for the input fellows!!


----------



## orientalmontecarlo

aq all day long


----------



## L.Daco1

> _Originally posted by ibanender_@Mar 14 2011, 03:33 PM~20089743
> *So the cost of reconing your subs because you burnt your tinsel leads isn't more than the amp difference?  How about how long you don't have an amp because it died?  Again, better quality, better customer service, better warranty.
> *


We all know your a Sundown fanboy but there are other brands out there that make quality equipment as well. As for your above comments; I have personally seen bad units from each company. I know people that run AQ all day long with zero problems. If you can site specific warranty and/or customer service issues then fine. Otherwise just say this, "Sundown > everything cuz I like the way it's dick tastes."


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Mar 14 2011, 09:38 PM~20093233
> *Sounds like the JL Audio fight.
> 
> I would go with the Sundown.  They really spec out nicely
> *


There is no JL audio fight......JL audio is the final word! JL all day long! :biggrin: :roflmao:


----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by L.Daco1_@Mar 15 2011, 12:21 PM~20096150
> *We all know your a Sundown fanboy but there are other brands out there that make quality equipment as well. As for your above comments; I have personally seen bad units from each company. I know people that run AQ all day long with zero problems. If you can site specific warranty and/or customer service issues then fine. Otherwise just say this, "Sundown > everything cuz I like the way it's dick tastes."
> *


Sundown is a good company, there is no disputing it.


----------



## L.Daco1

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Mar 15 2011, 12:11 PM~20097164
> *Sundown is a good company, there is no disputing it.
> *


Nowhere in any of my posts have I said anything bad about Sundown. They are a great company that makes quality products. People were just blindly making recommendations based on brand name without weighing the pros and cons of both products.


----------



## BIG DIRTY

> _Originally posted by L.Daco1_@Mar 15 2011, 03:05 PM~20097549
> *Nowhere in any of my posts have I said anything bad about Sundown. They are a great company that makes quality products. People were just blindly making recommendations based on brand name without weighing the pros and cons of both products.
> *


I tend to not look at price, vice the quality. Quality products tend to last longer. yeah that is a blank statement, cause no product is gaurenteed to perform. But Sundown is a good product. 

I tend to stay more towards OLD school, because I know the product works, because I have used it. But I really look at SPEC sheets, and performance numbers. No Maximum power number or RMS. I mean alot of amps are going to spec out Max power with 18 Volts input. But who's system is putting out 18 volts.

But I also have to raise my eyes at a amp that produces 3k watts, with a 380 amp fuse..... with a Damping factor of 250....:scrutinize: :scrutinize:

But no lie, those prices are very tempting for a clean 4300 watts of power at 14.4 volts


----------



## Pitbullx

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Mar 15 2011, 03:27 PM~20097684
> *I tend to not look at price, vice the quality.  Quality products tend to last longer.  yeah that is a blank statement, cause no product is gaurenteed to perform.  But Sundown is a good product.
> 
> I tend to stay more towards OLD school, because I know the product works, because I have used it.  But I really look at SPEC sheets, and performance numbers.  No Maximum power number or RMS.  I mean alot of amps are going to spec out Max power with 18 Volts input.  But who's system is putting out 18 volts.
> 
> But I also have to raise my eyes at a amp that produces 3k watts, with a 380 amp fuse..... with a Damping factor of 250....:scrutinize:  :scrutinize:
> 
> But no lie, those prices are very tempting for a clean 4300 watts of power at 14.4 volts
> *


if you are talking about the 3500d every test that Ive seen has them at 35-3700w, which is good but I dont see where you get the 4300w from


----------



## BIG DIRTY

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Mar 16 2011, 12:55 AM~20102729
> *if you are talking about the 3500d every test that Ive seen has them at 35-3700w, which is good but I dont see where you get the 4300w from
> *


NO the AQ
http://www.audioque.com/AQ3500D1-Amplifier_p_32.html


----------



## ibanender

> _Originally posted by L.Daco1_@Mar 15 2011, 11:21 AM~20096150
> *We all know your a Sundown fanboy but there are other brands out there that make quality equipment as well. As for your above comments; I have personally seen bad units from each company. I know people that run AQ all day long with zero problems. If you can site specific warranty and/or customer service issues then fine. Otherwise just say this, "Sundown > everything cuz I like the way it's dick tastes."
> *


Yes, there are other brands that make quality equipment as well. Unfortunately you haven't mentioned another one yet. No product is 100% failure free. In Sundown's case, some of it is manufacturer defect, most of it is user error. I know people that run AQ without problems, but that doesn't mean none fail. Quality isn't a "it fails or it doesn't" either. It's been tested, over and over, Sundown does more power, cleaner, more reliably. Many times Sundown gets a sub in for warranty with a burnt tinsel leads, what do ya know, they were using Audioque amps. As far as warranty issues, plain and simple Sundown does it faster and better. How? They don't repair your amp and send it back to you. A warranty repair with AQ takes 2-6 weeks from when they get it, Sundown is 1-2 days. Customer service is about a timely reply with relevant info, being able to answer ANY question related to product or shipping, and shipping things quickly. If you wanna talk about a personal customer service issue, mention my name to DJ and see what he says. I'm sure he hasn't forgotten me.



> _Originally posted by L.Daco1_@Mar 15 2011, 03:05 PM~20097549
> *Nowhere in any of my posts have I said anything bad about Sundown. They are a great company that makes quality products. People were just blindly making recommendations based on brand name without weighing the pros and cons of both products.
> *


I weighed pros and cons....


----------



## mlstrass

> _Originally posted by ibanender_@Mar 16 2011, 09:00 AM~20104536
> *Yes, there are other brands that make quality equipment as well.  Unfortunately you haven't mentioned another one yet.  No product is 100% failure free.  In Sundown's case, some of it is manufacturer defect, most of it is user error.  I know people that run AQ without problems, but that doesn't mean none fail.  Quality isn't a "it fails or it doesn't" either.  It's been tested, over and over, Sundown does more power, cleaner, more reliably.  Many times Sundown gets a sub in for warranty with a burnt tinsel leads, what do ya know, they were using Audioque amps.  As far as warranty issues, plain and simple Sundown does it faster and better.  How?  They don't repair your amp and send it back to you.  A warranty repair with AQ takes 2-6 weeks from when they get it, Sundown is 1-2 days.  Customer service is about a timely reply with relevant info, being able to answer ANY question related to product or shipping, and shipping things quickly.  If you wanna talk about a personal customer service issue, mention my name to DJ and see what he says.  I'm sure he hasn't forgotten me.
> I weighed pros and cons....
> *


How many AQ amps have you owned? I'm guessing zero....

CS is great from SD and AQ, I own products from both companies going back 3-4 years now. 

Burnt tinsel leads are caused by overpowering a sub or voltage dropping too low, ANY amp will do that. 

So you have a vendetta against AQ and ride Jacob's nuts and we're supposed to consider your opinion unbiased. 

I've been running AQ3500's for 2+ years with NO issues whatsover and I beat the crap out of them at every show. 

I also have a Sundown 1500D that's been going strong for 3+ years. 

Pick the oneyou can afford and the power level you need as BOTH amps are very solid. I choose price to performance and AQ is hard to beat...


----------



## ROAD_DOG

> _Originally posted by djbizz1_@Mar 14 2011, 10:57 PM~20093778
> *:biggrin: im slowly working my way to the top bro!  :roflmao:
> *


:squint:


----------



## 87gbody

I have owned neither , but based on what I have heard from friends that do I would say...

Sundown= a little higher quality
Aq= a little more value

If you have the money get the SD, but the AQ an awesome amp at a great price.(my friend just got 2 of them...still waiting to hear them) :cheesy:


----------



## L.Daco1

> _Originally posted by mlstrass_@Mar 16 2011, 11:30 AM~20106135
> *How many AQ amps have you owned? I'm guessing zero....
> 
> CS is great from SD and AQ, I own products from both companies going back 3-4 years now.
> 
> Burnt tinsel leads are caused by overpowering a sub or voltage dropping too low, ANY amp will do that.
> 
> So you have a vendetta against AQ and ride Jacob's nuts and we're supposed to consider your opinion unbiased.
> 
> I've been running AQ3500's for 2+ years with NO issues whatsover and I beat the crap out of them at every show.
> 
> I also have a Sundown 1500D that's been going strong for 3+ years.
> 
> Pick the oneyou can afford and the power level you need as BOTH amps are very solid. I choose price to performance and AQ is hard to beat...
> *


Beat me to the punch, but I was gonna say pretty much the same thing. AQ doesn't cause burnt tinsel leads and to imply that if you are going to buy an AQ amp that you will have problems is pretty ignorant. It's not like we're talking about Hifonics! :biggrin: For whatever reason, you feel the need to push Sundown at every available opportunity. We get it, you like their product line. There's absolutely no reason to bash the competition, and to do so using second hand info makes for a pretty weak argument. If you have had a bad experience with AQ then speak on it, but EVERY single person who I know that have used their products is extremely satisfied and have nothing but compliments.


----------



## BROOKLYNBUSA

> _Originally posted by L.Daco1_@Mar 15 2011, 09:21 AM~20096150
> *We all know your a Sundown fanboy but there are other brands out there that make quality equipment as well. As for your above comments; I have personally seen bad units from each company. I know people that run AQ all day long with zero problems. If you can site specific warranty and/or customer service issues then fine. Otherwise just say this, "Sundown > everything cuz I like the way it's dick tastes."
> *


 :uh: YOU SOUND LIKE AN ASS THE! THE TOPIC STARTER ASK FOR A DISCUSSION. SO WHY IS IT A PROBLEM WHEN SOME IS DOING JUST THAT?


----------



## L.Daco1

> _Originally posted by BROOKLYNBUSA_@Mar 16 2011, 06:06 PM~20108215
> *:uh: YOU SOUND LIKE AN ASS THE! THE TOPIC STARTER ASK FOR A DISCUSSION. SO WHY IS IT A PROBLEM WHEN SOME IS DOING JUST THAT?
> *


Haha all homeboy was doing was chopping AQ for no reason at all. If I sound like an ass for inserting a little truth to the discussion then so be it. He has done the same thing on other threads as well. I'm surprised he didn't start talking shit to the OP for running DC subs.


----------



## OUTHOPU

This entire forum is just circling the bowl these days. 

I'll add simply that I was completely satisfied with the performance of the Sundown 2000D and 50.4 I installed in my homies Caddy. That was my first time using them but won't be the last. That's my input based on my first hend experience.

I don't sell audio or run a shop or have 32 sets of comps in my ride or have any "hook ups" I'm just an average guy who likes above average performing car audio. So take it for what it's worth to you.


----------



## Brahma Brian

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Mar 17 2011, 08:11 AM~20112155
> *This entire forum is just circling the bowl these days.
> 
> I'll add simply that I was completely satisfied with the performance of the Sundown 2000D and 50.4 I installed in my homies Caddy. That was my first time using them but won't be the last.  That's my input based on my first hend experience.
> 
> I don't sell audio or run a shop or have 32 sets of comps in my ride or have any "hook ups" I'm just an average guy who likes above average performing car audio. So take it for what it's worth to you.
> *


  

Come see me


----------



## ibanender

> _Originally posted by mlstrass_@Mar 16 2011, 01:30 PM~20106135
> *How many AQ amps have you owned? I'm guessing zero....
> 
> CS is great from SD and AQ, I own products from both companies going back 3-4 years now.
> 
> Burnt tinsel leads are caused by overpowering a sub or voltage dropping too low, ANY amp will do that.
> 
> So you have a vendetta against AQ and ride Jacob's nuts and we're supposed to consider your opinion unbiased.
> 
> I've been running AQ3500's for 2+ years with NO issues whatsover and I beat the crap out of them at every show.
> 
> I also have a Sundown 1500D that's been going strong for 3+ years.
> 
> Pick the oneyou can afford and the power level you need as BOTH amps are very solid. I choose price to performance and AQ is hard to beat...
> *


I don't have to own them to have tested them and get response from people I do know that do have them. Burnt tinsel leads is caused by excessive heat, that doesn't mean power necessarily. Wanna explain how we have repeatedly put 10,000+ watts on a Nightshade 15 with single leads with no problems, and get one back on warranty with burnt leads when using an AQ 2200? I'm friends with people at Fi also, top 3 amps used resulting in burnt leads.... AQ, Hifonics, Crunch.

I'm "biased" because I have experience. Audioque has given me a reason do not like it, Sundown has given me a reason to like it. That's what we call "experience". I actually speak from it as opposed to just saying some shit because I read it somewhere.



> _Originally posted by 87gbody+Mar 16 2011, 06:05 PM~20107264-->
> 
> 
> 
> I have owned neither , but based on what I have heard from friends that do I would say...
> 
> Sundown= a little higher quality
> Aq= a little more value
> 
> If you have the money get the SD, but the AQ an awesome amp at a great price.(my friend just got 2 of them...still waiting to hear them) :cheesy:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Value is a perception of the consumer. To me, the AQ isn't a better value. You pay less, you get less. Value is essentially the same if the price difference is worth what you gain or lose.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-L.Daco1_@Mar 16 2011, 06:21 PM~20107390
> *Beat me to the punch, but I was gonna say pretty much the same thing. AQ doesn't cause burnt tinsel leads and to imply that if you are going to buy an AQ amp that you will have problems is pretty ignorant. It's not like we're talking about Hifonics!  :biggrin:  For whatever reason, you feel the need to push Sundown at every available opportunity. We get it, you like their product line. There's absolutely no reason to bash the competition, and to do so using second hand info makes for a pretty weak argument. If you have had a bad experience with AQ then speak on it, but EVERY single person who I know that have used their products is extremely satisfied and have nothing but compliments.
> *


I'm not implying you will burn tinsel leads if you buy the AQ, I'm informing there is a good possibility it will happen. Where did I say it was second hand info? I don't think you realize that most people that are involved deep in the industry, don't post on forums. I actually test equipment for the sake of testing it, every chance I get, regardless of manufacturer. So yes, there is a reason to "bash" the competition, as I have reason to. I'm glad you see any negative experience as "bashing".



> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Mar 17 2011, 08:11 AM~20112155
> *This entire forum is just circling the bowl these days.
> 
> I'll add simply that I was completely satisfied with the performance of the Sundown 2000D and 50.4 I installed in my homies Caddy. That was my first time using them but won't be the last.  That's my input based on my first hend experience.
> 
> I don't sell audio or run a shop or have 32 sets of comps in my ride or have any "hook ups" I'm just an average guy who likes above average performing car audio. So take it for what it's worth to you.
> *


Oh you're just a nut hugger because you like it. You didn't know liking a product makes you a nut hugger and not liking a product makes you bashing it? :biggrin:


----------



## Pitbullx

> _Originally posted by ibanender_@Mar 17 2011, 10:37 AM~20112729
> *I don't have to own them to have tested them and get response from people I do know that do have them.  Burnt tinsel leads is caused by excessive heat, that doesn't mean power necessarily.  Wanna explain how we have repeatedly put 10,000+ watts on a Nightshade 15 with single leads with no problems, and get one back on warranty with burnt leads when using an AQ 2200?  I'm friends with people at Fi also, top 3 amps used resulting in burnt leads.... AQ, Hifonics, Crunch.
> *


because the person putting "10kw" on the nightshade knows what they are doing just like the person blowing one with 2-2500w doesnt know.....


----------



## mlstrass

Funny as I visit a LOT of forums and know of at least 24 AQ 2200/3500's in daily demo rides and have NEVER seen or heard of a tinsel lead issue. I know a few subs that have had issues the past few years, but those have been corrected. Had nothing to do with the amps though and they weren't running AQ. 

You're biased because you swing hard on Sundown like it's the holy grail, but have no facts to show why their amps are better. Using better parts means nothing to most consumers if you pay more and get no more performance out of the amp. 

Guys on my team run AQ, Sundown, Sounddigital, Kicker and a few other brands. NONE of us have ever had any issues. So how did the guy who paid $900 for his Sundown 3500 get a better amp then my $549 AQ3500? They both play all day long and put up decent numbers...

OP I'll state it again: both companies make solid products and have excellent CS, pick the one you can afford or feel offers the most value. Or drop names in a hat and draw one as neither brand will disappoint you :biggrin:


----------



## mlstrass

> _Originally posted by ibanender_@Mar 17 2011, 10:37 AM~20112729
> *Audioque has given me a reason do not like it, Sundown has given me a reason to like it.
> 
> I'm not implying you will burn tinsel leads if you buy the AQ, I'm informing there is a good possibility it will happen.
> *


Your reason is personal based upon a customer service issue, you're entitled to that, but it has nothing to do with product performance. 

I've had CS issues with a few companies and I no longer do business with them, but Sundown and AQ are NOT one of those companies. 

And YES you did imply/inform that AQ amps burn tinsel leads, read what you posted and just reiterated


----------



## ROAD_DOG

This is just another pissing contest between ibanender use of sundown amps and anyone who wants to use an AQ or other amp

:uh:


----------



## ibanender

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Mar 17 2011, 09:48 PM~20117206
> *because the person putting "10kw" on the nightshade knows what they are doing just like the person blowing one with 2-2500w doesnt know.....
> *


Try it yourself, see what happens.



> _Originally posted by mlstrass_@Mar 18 2011, 01:18 PM~20121971
> *You're biased because you swing hard on Sundown like it's the holy grail, but have no facts to show why their amps are better. Using better parts means nothing to most consumers if you pay more and get no more performance out of the amp.
> *


I'm pretty sure I've been providing facts. Would you also like the test data showing power output when trying different amps in the same vehicle? Using better parts makes for a more reliable product, that does more power. The end result is a happy consumer when it doesn't fail and performs better.


----------



## Pitbullx

> _Originally posted by ibanender_@Mar 18 2011, 09:48 PM~20125130
> *Try it yourself, see what happens.
> 
> *


sorry but I dont own any sundown subs nor would I ever so I dont think I can try that out.... 
but I have done that with my 9515s and a few other subs


----------



## mlstrass

> _Originally posted by ROAD_DOG_@Mar 18 2011, 08:26 PM~20124488
> *This is just another pissing contest between ibanender use of sundown amps and anyone who wants to use an AQ or other amp
> 
> :uh:
> *


Doens't need to be that way. I just want the OP and others to realize that there are many good brands out there to choose from, not just Sundown


----------



## djbizz1

WHAT ABOUT the DC 3.5k? Hows that amp compared to the two?


----------



## ROAD_DOG

> _Originally posted by djbizz1_@Mar 19 2011, 11:17 AM~20128653
> *WHAT ABOUT the DC 3.5k?    Hows that amp compared to the two?
> *


:squint:


----------



## djbizz1

> _Originally posted by ROAD_DOG_@Mar 19 2011, 01:05 PM~20129291
> *:squint:
> *



:naughty: :fool2:


----------



## Pitbullx

> _Originally posted by djbizz1_@Mar 19 2011, 01:17 PM~20128653
> *WHAT ABOUT the DC 3.5k?    Hows that amp compared to the two?
> *


dont mention DC in ibanenders presence, he will blow a head gasket... :uh:


----------



## djbizz1

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Mar 19 2011, 04:45 PM~20130390
> *dont mention DC in ibanenders presence, he will blow a head gasket...  :uh:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## ibanender

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx+Mar 18 2011, 11:16 PM~20125752-->
> 
> 
> 
> sorry but I dont own any sundown subs nor would I ever so I dont think I can try that out....
> but I have done that with my 9515s and a few other subs
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh, so you mean you have no actual experience to speak from and you're just talking shit?
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Pitbullx_@Mar 19 2011, 06:45 PM~20130390
> *dont mention DC in ibanenders presence, he will blow a head gasket...  :uh:
> *


Not always, just when ignorance is brought in. FYI, in a truck at SBN we took out a DC level 5 15 and put in a Sundown SA15, the cutout wasn't quite big enough for the SA so they had to put some tape around it and the SA15 was 1 dB quieter than the level 5. Oh, and before you talk about how the DC was underpowered, he had 4000 watts. Yeah, the 600 watt Sundown took 4000 watts and was 1 dB quieter. Again, 1/4 of the cost, entry level 600 watt 25 lb sub was 1 dB quieter than the top of the line DC 80 lb sub.


----------



## Jeff Rohrer

aq3500 = 750.00
saz3500 = 1,100

Actual test results and difference in wattage maybe 300-400 watts.
So 350 so you can say your the best in the world and Jacob will hold your hand all the way to winners circle!


----------



## Pitbullx

> _Originally posted by ibanender_@Mar 21 2011, 10:11 PM~20146624
> *Oh, so you mean you have no actual experience to speak from and you're just talking shit?
> Not always, just when ignorance is brought in.  FYI, in a truck at SBN we took out a DC level 5 15 and put in a Sundown SA15, the cutout wasn't quite big enough for the SA so they had to put some tape around it and the SA15 was 1 dB quieter than the level 5.  Oh, and before you talk about how the DC was underpowered, he had 4000 watts.  Yeah, the 600 watt Sundown took 4000 watts and was 1 dB quieter.  Again, 1/4 of the cost, entry level 600 watt 25 lb sub was 1 dB quieter than the top of the line DC 80 lb sub.
> *


Experience with the amps yes... subs nope

want a cookie about this mythilogical test with subs? I could care less, SD is inferior in every aspect when compared to the subs I run 


*waits for comeback*


----------



## ibanender

> _Originally posted by Jeff Rohrer+Mar 22 2011, 06:15 PM~20153721-->
> 
> 
> 
> aq3500 = 750.00
> saz3500 = 1,100
> 
> Actual test results and difference in wattage maybe 300-400 watts.
> So 350 so you can say your the best in the world and Jacob will hold your hand all the way to winners circle!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And where are these test results you speak of?
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Pitbullx_@Mar 22 2011, 08:22 PM~20154750
> *Experience with the amps yes... subs nope
> 
> want a cookie about this mythilogical test with subs? I could care less, SD is inferior in every aspect when compared to the subs I run
> *waits for comeback*
> *


Perhaps if you would have gone to SBN, you would have seen it happen. That's where everybody else did. He demo'd the shit out of it. I guess a show with a few hundred entries isn't really a popular show though with a lot of people there, is it?


----------



## Pitbullx

> _Originally posted by ibanender_@Mar 23 2011, 06:50 AM~20158596
> *
> Perhaps if you would have gone to SBN, you would have seen it happen.  That's where everybody else did.  He demo'd the shit out of it.  I guess a show with a few hundred entries isn't really a popular show though with a lot of people there, is it?
> *


I was busy maybe Ill see it at finals :0 but who said anything about the size of the show?


----------



## Jeff Rohrer

> _Originally posted by ibanender_@Mar 23 2011, 07:50 AM~20158596
> *And where are these test results you speak of?
> *


There on the serious internet like all car audio arguments, didn't you know? :biggrin:


----------



## Pitbullx

> _Originally posted by ibanender_@Mar 23 2011, 06:50 AM~20158596
> *And where are these test results you speak of?
> *


well Jacob said that one did 3660 in a clamp test and the most Ive seen is 37-3800w......


----------



## Jeff Rohrer

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Mar 23 2011, 03:00 PM~20160899
> *well Jacob said that one did 3660 in a clamp test and the most Ive seen is 37-3800w......
> *


Ding, ding, ding! Tell him what he's won chuck!


----------



## BROOKLYNBUSA

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Mar 22 2011, 06:22 PM~20154750
> *
> SD is inferior in every aspect when compared to the subs I run
> *


IN WHAT WAY?


----------



## ibanender

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx+Mar 23 2011, 10:26 AM~20159483-->
> 
> 
> 
> I was busy maybe Ill see it at finals  :0 but who said anything about the size of the show?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You must be deep in competition, seeing as both dB Drag and IASCA had their finals at SBN.... where I was.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Jeff [email protected] 23 2011, 10:35 AM~20159546
> *There on the serious internet like all car audio arguments, didn't you know?  :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh yeah, forgot to switch over LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 23 2011, 02:00 PM~20160899
> *well Jacob said that one did 3660 in a clamp test and the most Ive seen is 37-3800w......
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Perhaps you had less than 1.18 ohms or more than 11.9 volts. Maybe you should check the other tests too, like the 14v where they do closer to 4400 watts, and if you're really ballsy and step up to 16v you're hangin around 5200 watts.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-BROOKLYNBUSA_@Mar 24 2011, 05:29 PM~20171028
> *IN WHAT WAY?
> *


The way that what he says is instant fact, despite the fact that there was no testing, or logic, and just saying it because I like Sundown. If I said I liked AQ, their stuff would be the worst equipment ever.


----------



## Pitbullx

> _Originally posted by ibanender_@Mar 24 2011, 07:31 PM~20171835
> *You must be deep in competition, seeing as both dB Drag and IASCA had their finals at SBN.... where I was.
> 
> Perhaps you had less than 1.18 ohms or more than 11.9 volts.  Maybe you should check the other tests too, like the 14v where they do closer to 4400 watts, and if you're really ballsy and step up to 16v you're hangin around 5200 watts.
> The way that what he says is instant fact, despite the fact that there was no testing, or logic, and just saying it because I like Sundown.  If I said I liked AQ, their stuff would be the worst equipment ever.
> *


wow guess I missed out lol, shows how much I follow Db Drag nowadays :0 

& lol haha at your mythological numbers from phantom tests... how about some video proof, Im interested in seeing this :0 

and I dont feel SD subs are inferior to my DD and Fi subs just because you are Jacobs loveslave and believe they are the 2nd coming of christ, I feel that way because its the truth.....


----------



## BROOKLYNBUSA

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Mar 24 2011, 06:52 PM~20172506
> *wow guess I missed out lol, shows how much I follow Db Drag nowadays  :0
> 
> & lol haha at your mythological numbers from phantom tests... how about some video proof, Im interested in seeing this  :0
> 
> and I dont feel SD subs are inferior to my DD and Fi subs just because you are Jacobs loveslave and believe they are the 2nd coming of christ, I feel that way because its the truth.....
> *


BUT WHY?


----------



## ibanender

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Mar 24 2011, 08:52 PM~20172506
> *wow guess I missed out lol, shows how much I follow Db Drag nowadays  :0
> 
> & lol haha at your mythological numbers from phantom tests... how about some video proof, Im interested in seeing this  :0
> 
> and I dont feel SD subs are inferior to my DD and Fi subs just because you are Jacobs loveslave and believe they are the 2nd coming of christ, I feel that way because its the truth.....
> *


Where are your test showing your numbers? It doesn't matter what I post, you'll come up with some excuse why it's not valid and the photos and video was doctored.

If DD is so much better, where was it at finals and SBN? There was plenty of Fi and Ascendant there too, Incriminator Audio as well. Clearly the competitors choice isn't with the company that charges more every year just because, uses inferior parts, and rapes on recones after you have to ship to them to do it.


----------



## Jeff Rohrer

> _Originally posted by ibanender_@Mar 25 2011, 01:07 PM~20177744
> *Where are your test showing your numbers?  It doesn't matter what I post, you'll come up with some excuse why it's not valid and the photos and video was doctored.
> 
> If DD is so much better, where was it at finals and SBN?  There was plenty of Fi and Ascendant there too, Incriminator Audio as well.  Clearly the competitors choice isn't with the company that charges more every year just because, uses inferior parts, and rapes on recones after you have to ship to them to do it.
> *


The last I checked (its been a while) Al Dante still had 180+ world record and was still ranked 1st with Stetsom Which we all ready beat this horse to death on Brian's site in which you stated that "the equipment he used didn't stay together for more than a run" 
I then stated "So everything smoked after one run?" You then stated "Sub yes, amps, likely." So were you there when this happens or do you have any proof? I mean did Al call you and tell you or did Murilo call you and tell you? You said he doesnt have off the shelf amps either. Where is that said by Al or Murilo or posted? :biggrin:


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by Jeff Rohrer_@Mar 25 2011, 03:12 PM~20179046
> *The last I checked (its been a while) Al Dante still had 180+ world record and was still ranked 1st *


 :0 Holy shit. Do you remember how many subs and watts it took to do those numbers. I've never even read about anybody doing numbers close to that before. That's insane.


----------



## Jeff Rohrer

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Mar 25 2011, 10:07 PM~20181301
> *:0 Holy shit. Do you remember how many subs and watts it took to do those numbers.  I've never even read about anybody doing numbers close to that before. That's insane.
> *


If I'm not mistaken 2 18"s and 70k watts 



 The problem with all the vids I have seen on him they never show his vehicle and he never discussed it on termlab that I am aware of.


----------



## Jeff Rohrer

oh and the other sounddesign guy Craig butler doin a 182.6


----------



## OUTHOPU

Thats crazy. I was thinking it was going to be one of those systems with 20+ subs or something.


----------



## Jeff Rohrer

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Mar 24 2011, 09:52 PM~20172506
> *wow guess I missed out lol, shows how much I follow Db Drag nowadays  :0
> 
> & lol haha at your mythological numbers from phantom tests... how about some video proof, Im interested in seeing this  :0
> 
> and I dont feel SD subs are inferior to my DD and Fi subs just because you are Jacobs loveslave and believe they are the 2nd coming of christ, I feel that way because its the truth.....
> *


it could be the majority of the top 25 dbdrag competitors in the world use DD, hmmm makes you think huh :biggrin: 
http://www.termpro.com/asp/lb.asp?Org_ID=1


----------



## Pitbullx

> _Originally posted by ibanender_@Mar 25 2011, 12:07 PM~20177744
> *Where are your test showing your numbers?  It doesn't matter what I post, you'll come up with some excuse why it's not valid and the photos and video was doctored.
> 
> If DD is so much better, where was it at finals and SBN?  There was plenty of Fi and Ascendant there too, Incriminator Audio as well.  Clearly the competitors choice isn't with the company that charges more every year just because, uses inferior parts, and rapes on recones after you have to ship to them to do it.
> *


well the 3660 is posted on damn near every site that has a sd subforum.... jacob posted it himself.....post up a step by step video detailing everything, Im very interested to see where you are getting these numbers from.... and dont drive the amps deep into clipping just to get a higher number, clean power only 

well if they are so inferior then why have they been doing so well for god knows how many years while every other sub that was supposadely better and bla bla bla fallen by the wayside.... DD doesnt have to chase after or court people to run their shit...people pay for what they know can be achieved with the subs. How many world records were set with DD subs? A fanboy cult following for SD doesnt mean they are great, it means they are popular. You are just a jealous little man, and like I said... your antics rival those of Mover.... keep it up lil lady, Im dying laughing over here


----------



## Pitbullx

> _Originally posted by Jeff Rohrer_@Mar 25 2011, 09:45 PM~20181644
> *it could be the majority of the top 25 dbdrag competitors in the world use DD, hmmm makes you think huh :biggrin:
> http://www.termpro.com/asp/lb.asp?Org_ID=1
> *


----------



## ibanender

> _Originally posted by Jeff Rohrer_@Mar 25 2011, 03:12 PM~20179046
> *The last I checked (its been a while) Al Dante still had 180+ world record and was still ranked 1st with Stetsom Which we all ready beat this horse to death on Brian's site in which you stated that "the equipment he used didn't stay together for more than a run"
> I then stated "So everything smoked after one run?" You then stated "Sub yes, amps, likely." So were you there when this happens or do you have any proof? I mean did Al call you and tell you or did Murilo call you and tell you? You said he doesnt have off the shelf amps either. Where is that said by Al or Murilo or posted? :biggrin:
> *


When you have a stack of amps and subs behind your car at a show, and you have a team of guys covering the vehicle and swapping out equipment after your run, that indicates it lasts for 1 run. For THAT amount of power to be on any sub, there isn't a coil that can take it. Actually, all of the soft parts can't take that for very long. Are any reps of Stetsom going to tell the public that? No. That's an advertising piece, why are they going to say "but you get this other stuff, not what they have"? I do know there were some Stetsom dealers getting demos with amps to sell them on it, then when they get models in stock they put the same model amp in and it's 2 dB quieter, it's not the same amp.



> _Originally posted by Jeff Rohrer_@Mar 25 2011, 09:23 PM~20181421
> *If I'm not mistaken 2 18"s and 70k watts
> 
> 
> 
> The problem with all the vids I have seen on him they never show his vehicle and he never discussed it on termlab that I am aware of.
> *


They don't show it or talk about it because for one thing, the roof is not legal, and the install itself is a huge secret. You can put ANYTHING in that install and it will be loud. Will it be as loud, who knows, but I'd be willing to bet you could put any bulky drivers in there and do mid/upper 170's without changing a thing with the install.



> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU+Mar 25 2011, 09:40 PM~20181597-->
> 
> 
> 
> Thats crazy. I was thinking it was going to be one of those systems with 20+ subs or something.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The install is why it's so loud. When it plays, you can stand next to it and barely hear it. Why? The interior and enclosure are concrete, including but not limited to the roof and doors. Lots of subs doesn't = loud, a proper install does.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Jeff [email protected] 25 2011, 09:45 PM~20181644
> *it could be the majority of the top 25 dbdrag competitors in the world use DD, hmmm makes you think huh :biggrin:
> http://www.termpro.com/asp/lb.asp?Org_ID=1
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It doesn't make me think at all. Look at where the competitors are from, mostly not the US. What's product availability like in those countries? Shitty. For the most part, Europe, Asia, and Russia only has complete shit equipment readily available (for SPL purposes anyway) and getting anything there from here is VERY expensive. Example, to get a 60 lb sub to Russia from the US, it costs over $400 in shipping and taxes. Up until about a month ago, you couldn't get a good battery in Russia at all. Now XS Power has a distributor there.
> 
> If you only have 1 option, that's what you use.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Pitbullx_@Mar 25 2011, 10:07 PM~20181828
> *well the 3660 is posted on damn near every site that has a sd subforum.... jacob posted it himself.....post up a step by step video detailing everything, Im very interested to see where you are getting these numbers from.... and dont drive the amps deep into clipping just to get a higher number, clean power only
> 
> well if they are so inferior then why have they been doing so well for god knows how many years while every other sub that was supposadely better and bla bla bla fallen by the wayside.... DD doesnt have to chase after or court people to run their shit...people pay for what they know can be achieved with the subs. How many world records were set with DD subs? A fanboy cult following for SD doesnt mean they are great, it means they are popular. You are just a jealous little man, and like I said... your antics rival those of Mover.... keep it up lil lady, Im dying laughing over here
> *


Those numbers are from adding voltage. Try looking at forums other than this one, where people do it. The 3660 number was done on 11v and people run them as high as 17v.

DD has been around a long time, that helps in how many years people have used them. Sundown doesn't chase after people to run it, the only companies that do that are the ones that give away equipment. Did you also just say DD isn't great, it's just popular? You can visit the website of the DD cult here http://forum.soundpressure.com/


----------



## Jeff Rohrer

> _Originally posted by ibanender_@Mar 26 2011, 11:53 AM~20185053
> *When you have a stack of amps and subs behind your car at a show, and you have a team of guys covering the vehicle and swapping out equipment after your run, that indicates it lasts for 1 run.  For THAT amount of power to be on any sub, there isn't a coil that can take it.  Actually, all of the soft parts can't take that for very long.  Are any reps of Stetsom going to tell the public that?  No.  That's an advertising piece, why are they going to say "but you get this other stuff, not what they have"?  I do know there were some Stetsom dealers getting demos with amps to sell them on it, then when they get models in stock they put the same model amp in and it's 2 dB quieter, it's not the same amp.
> They don't show it or talk about it because for one thing, the roof is not legal, and the install itself is a huge secret.  You can put ANYTHING in that install and it will be loud.  Will it be as loud, who knows, but I'd be willing to bet you could put any bulky drivers in there and do mid/upper 170's without changing a thing with the install.
> The install is why it's so loud.  When it plays, you can stand next to it and barely hear it.  Why?  The interior and enclosure are concrete, including but not limited to the roof and doors.  Lots of subs doesn't = loud, a proper install does.
> It doesn't make me think at all.  Look at where the competitors are from, mostly not the US.  What's product availability like in those countries?  Shitty.  For the most part, Europe, Asia, and Russia only has complete shit equipment readily available (for SPL purposes anyway) and getting anything there from here is VERY expensive.  Example, to get a 60 lb sub to Russia from the US, it costs over $400 in shipping and taxes.  Up until about a month ago, you couldn't get a good battery in Russia at all.  Now XS Power has a distributor there.
> 
> If you only have 1 option, that's what you use.
> Those numbers are from adding voltage.  Try looking at forums other than this one, where people do it.  The 3660 number was done on 11v and people run them as high as 17v.
> 
> DD has been around a long time, that helps in how many years people have used them.  Sundown doesn't chase after people to run it, the only companies that do that are the ones that give away equipment.  Did you also just say DD isn't great, it's just popular?  You can visit the website of the DD cult here http://forum.soundpressure.com/
> *


Nothing of what you stated proves or disproves my statements. No proof, no win.


----------



## Jeff Rohrer

Also your statement that all the competitors are from out of the us and are limited on what they can get so thats why they all use DD? If there getting DD they can get SD. They don't waste there money on SD because it = fail in DB drag at that level. DD, Cactus, Stetsom and a few others are used because there winning with it. There not fan boys, there the top 25 in the world. Get some


----------



## L.Daco1

I don't know why yall still arguing with that little girl.


----------



## djbizz1

well after all that, i ended up getting this instead!












i hope whats his name doesnt see this! 
hno: hno:


----------



## djbizz1




----------



## Jeff Rohrer

> _Originally posted by L.Daco1_@Mar 26 2011, 08:59 PM~20188116
> *I don't know why yall still arguing with that little girl.
> *






 :0


----------



## djbizz1

> _Originally posted by Jeff Rohrer_@Mar 26 2011, 06:12 PM~20188207
> *
> 
> 
> 
> :0
> *




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Pitbullx

> _Originally posted by ibanender_@Mar 26 2011, 10:53 AM~20185053
> *It doesn't make me think at all.  Look at where the competitors are from, mostly not the US.  What's product availability like in those countries?  Shitty.  For the most part, Europe, Asia, and Russia only has complete shit equipment readily available (for SPL purposes anyway) and getting anything there from here is VERY expensive.  Example, to get a 60 lb sub to Russia from the US, it costs over $400 in shipping and taxes.  Up until about a month ago, you couldn't get a good battery in Russia at all.  Now XS Power has a distributor there.
> 
> If you only have 1 option, that's what you use.
> Those numbers are from adding voltage.  Try looking at forums other than this one, where people do it.  The 3660 number was done on 11v and people run them as high as 17v.
> 
> DD has been around a long time, that helps in how many years people have used them.  Sundown doesn't chase after people to run it, the only companies that do that are the ones that give away equipment.  Did you also just say DD isn't great, it's just popular?  You can visit the website of the DD cult here http://forum.soundpressure.com/
> *


So that 3660 is closer to a real world number then since most people use them in 12v setups... of course an amp will do more power at 16-17v thats a given, you have just reaffirmed what I already stated with the 37-3800w since the tests were done with 12v batteries. 

Sorry but the Euro's have been kicking ass at db drag for a very long time, I know the Fins had it down to a science... depending on the barometric pressure, humidity, and temp. outside they would tweak things to get the highest possible score. There were several German teams that tore shit up in SS and ex classes and the old deathmatches.... You are right DD has been around for a long time, Ive been running it since 00 and no matter the install they did what they were supposed to and more. And if they can afford to get 95,99, and z series DD's over there what the hell makes you think they couldnt get a damn sundown over there if they really wanted to. DD is popular because they are great and their track record speaks for itself....You are grasping at straws little lady....

btw I know all about the soundpressure forum been there for years


----------



## Pitbullx

> _Originally posted by djbizz1_@Mar 26 2011, 08:08 PM~20188186
> *well after all that, i ended up getting this instead!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i hope whats his name doesnt see this!
> hno:  hno:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :twak: shoulda got teh sundownz they make all the deebeez


----------



## djbizz1

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Mar 26 2011, 06:20 PM~20188266
> *:twak: shoulda got teh sundownz they make all the deebeez
> *



i had to try something different since i've already tried 3 of there amp.
sae1200d, saz-1500d, saz-2500d. I' like my 3.5k its a beast! i'm looking to get another 12' xl or just run 1 12 level 5/3.5k amp and call it a day! :biggrin:


----------



## ROAD_DOG

> _Originally posted by djbizz1_@Mar 26 2011, 06:30 PM~20188324
> *i had to try something different since i've already tried 3 of there amp.
> sae1200d, saz-1500d, saz-2500d.  I' like my 3.5k its a beast!  i'm looking to get another 12' xl or just run 1 12 level 5/3.5k amp and call it a day!  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Pitbullx

> _Originally posted by djbizz1_@Mar 26 2011, 08:30 PM~20188324
> *i had to try something different since i've already tried 3 of there amp.
> sae1200d, saz-1500d, saz-2500d.  I' like my 3.5k its a beast!  i'm looking to get another 12' xl or just run 1 12 level 5/3.5k amp and call it a day!  :biggrin:
> *


Id do the 2 subs, more cone area


----------



## ibanender

> _Originally posted by Jeff Rohrer+Mar 26 2011, 11:04 AM~20185108-->
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing of what you stated proves or disproves my statements. No proof, no win.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fair enough. Oh, wait.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's testing from yesterday on a pair of strapped 4500's. Ill go ahead and do the math for you. 111.2 amps x 173.6 volts = 19304.32 watts. Input voltage started at 17.5v and dropped to 14.0v. So yeah, a single Sundown 4500 can do 9652 watts @ 14.0v.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Jeff [email protected] 26 2011, 11:08 AM~20185130
> *Also your statement that all the competitors are from out of the us and are limited on what they can get so thats why they all use DD? If there getting DD they can get SD. They don't waste there money on SD because it = fail in DB drag at that level. DD, Cactus, Stetsom and a few others are used because there winning with it. There not fan boys, there the top 25 in the world. Get some
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They can't walk into a dealer and get Sundown. How do you know it fails at that level, have you tried it? Incriminator Audio isn't over there and it sets records here, does that mean they suck too? Why don't you grow a pair, go to Europe, and see for yourself. They have the same nuthuggers there too, won't try anything else because it would cost them $400-500 in shipping to get 1 sub.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Pitbullx_@Mar 26 2011, 08:19 PM~20188257
> *So that 3660 is closer to a real world number then since most people use them in 12v setups... of course an amp will do more power at 16-17v thats a given, you have just reaffirmed what I already stated with the 37-3800w since the tests were done with 12v batteries.
> 
> Sorry but the Euro's have been kicking ass at db drag for a very long time, I know the Fins had it down to a science... depending on the barometric pressure, humidity, and temp. outside they would tweak things to get the highest possible score. There were several German teams that tore shit up in SS and ex classes and the old deathmatches.... You are right DD has been around for a long time, Ive been running it since 00 and no matter the install they did what they were supposed to and more.  And if they can afford to get 95,99, and z series DD's over there what the hell makes you think they couldnt get a damn sundown over there if they really wanted to. DD is popular because they are great and their track record speaks for itself....You are grasping at straws little lady....
> 
> btw I know all about the soundpressure forum been there for years
> *


So you know that the equipment means less in their installs than the install itself then? The guys that pay that much for those subs won't switch, cause they're if it's not DD it's not a subwoofer. Do they also tell you how often they recone their subs? They're like throw-aways, they use shitty cones to get mass down and shitty spiders. Those godly cones they charge $300 for, cost $15 to make, and they still break. Where are all their 160+ vehicles on music? I know they sound like shit so that could be a reason you don't see them, or could be the folding cones.....


----------



## Jeff Rohrer

> _Originally posted by ibanender_@Mar 27 2011, 06:54 PM~20194167
> *Fair enough.  Oh, wait.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's testing from yesterday on a pair of strapped 4500's.  Ill go ahead and do the math for you.  111.2 amps x 173.6 volts = 19304.32 watts.  Input voltage started at 17.5v and dropped to 14.0v.  So yeah, a single Sundown 4500 can do 9652 watts @ 14.0v.
> *


 at a 1000hz ok you got me there, but hey even I can fake testing. Theres a reason the top db draggers dont use SD, it sucks. End game. I dont have to use it to know, just look at the top 25 guys :biggrin:


----------



## ibanender

> _Originally posted by Jeff Rohrer_@Mar 27 2011, 06:04 PM~20194220
> *at a 1000hz ok you got me there, but hey even I can fake testing. Theres a reason the top db draggers dont use SD, it sucks. End game. I dont have to use it to know, just look at the top 25 guys :biggrin:
> *


Oh, so it does that power at 1000 hz when the crossover that isn't defeatable is cut at 300 hz? That's a 24 dB/octave crossover so now you're saying that amp actually does 8X more power than he tested? I guess you must know everything there is to know about SPL, because you're not in the Top 25, there are other organizations than dB Drag, and all the top SPL people in dB Drag aren't in the USA.


----------



## ibanender

Also, what about all those other classes, like street? Look up a little name called "Ray Farmer", the Street B champion of a few years.... who ran Sundown amps and I believe subs also, or at least he was going to before he got out.


----------



## Pitbullx

> _Originally posted by ibanender_@Mar 27 2011, 08:30 PM~20195472
> *Also, what about all those other classes, like street?  Look up a little name called "Ray Farmer", the Street B champion of a few years.... who ran Sundown amps and I believe subs also, or at least he was going to before he got out.
> *


what about a guy named Terry Brocks who dominated street classes for so long that it got boring and he quit.. I believe he used that shitty company Digital Designs...


----------



## Pitbullx

> _Originally posted by ibanender_@Mar 27 2011, 05:54 PM~20194167
> *Fair enough.  Oh, wait.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's testing from yesterday on a pair of strapped 4500's.  Ill go ahead and do the math for you.  111.2 amps x 173.6 volts = 19304.32 watts.  Input voltage started at 17.5v and dropped to 14.0v.  So yeah, a single Sundown 4500 can do 9652 watts @ 14.0v.
> They can't walk into a dealer and get Sundown.  How do you know it fails at that level, have you tried it?  Incriminator Audio isn't over there and it sets records here, does that mean they suck too?  Why don't you grow a pair, go to Europe, and see for yourself.  They have the same nuthuggers there too, won't try anything else because it would cost them $400-500 in shipping to get 1 sub.
> So you know that the equipment means less in their installs than the install itself then?  The guys that pay that much for those subs won't switch, cause they're if it's not DD it's not a subwoofer.  Do they also tell you how often they recone their subs?  They're like throw-aways, they use shitty cones to get mass down and shitty spiders.  Those godly cones they charge $300 for, cost $15 to make, and they still break.  Where are all their 160+ vehicles on music?  I know they sound like shit so that could be a reason you don't see them, or could be the folding cones.....
> *


put the crackpipe down that is 100% grade A bullshit....stop drinking the koolaid you expect someone to believe that amp does 3660 @ 11v but damn near triples its power with a 3v gain :roflmao: :roflmao: And Id expect you to speak nicely about Nick Wright since him and Jacob are buttbuddies....

Well if DD didnt work they wouldnt use it point blank..... Atomic Thunder aka Shocker, MMATS, Atomic, and countless other subs spewed the same bullshit about DD and none of them stood the test of time or could put them away. But you are bitching about how much the cones and other parts cost, hell how much does Jacob pay for his shit from the buildhouses. The SAZ and the Crescendo 3000d were the same exact amp yet Navid sold his for 550 while Jacob was well over 1000


----------



## Airborne

So what do you guys recommend???lol


----------



## Jeff Rohrer

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Mar 28 2011, 01:43 AM~20198103
> *So what do you guys recommend???lol
> *


We were supposed to recommend stuff? :biggrin:


----------



## Jeff Rohrer

> _Originally posted by ibanender_@Mar 27 2011, 09:26 PM~20195434
> *Oh, so it does that power at 1000 hz when the crossover that isn't defeatable is cut at 300 hz?  That's a 24 dB/octave crossover so now you're saying that amp actually does 8X more power than he tested?  I guess you must know everything there is to know about SPL, because you're not in the Top 25, there are other organizations than dB Drag, and all the top SPL people in dB Drag aren't in the USA.
> *


Yes, there are other organisations there just not recognized by anyone who's big in the industry. Notice your comment "Street class" remember that comment when you run SD <--it's street class!


----------



## djbizz1

> _Originally posted by ROAD_DOG_@Mar 26 2011, 07:26 PM~20188611
> *:uh:
> *




:buttkick: :x:


----------



## djbizz1

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Mar 27 2011, 09:46 AM~20192019
> *Id do the 2 subs, more cone area
> *



dats da plan. :biggrin:


----------



## Pitbullx

> _Originally posted by djbizz1_@Mar 28 2011, 06:14 PM~20203202
> *dats da plan.  :biggrin:
> *


I have a few packages coming soon that will make Sean aka Ibandender cry like a bitch


----------



## ibanender

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Mar 27 2011, 11:28 PM~20197438
> *put the crackpipe down that is 100% grade A bullshit....stop drinking the koolaid you expect someone to believe that amp does 3660 @ 11v but damn near triples its power with a 3v gain  :roflmao:  :roflmao: And Id expect you to speak nicely about Nick Wright since him and Jacob are buttbuddies....
> 
> Well if DD didnt work they wouldnt use it point blank..... Atomic Thunder aka Shocker, MMATS, Atomic, and countless other subs spewed the same bullshit about DD and none of them stood the test of time or could put them away. But you are bitching about how much the cones and other parts cost, hell how much does Jacob pay for his shit from the buildhouses. The SAZ and the Crescendo 3000d were the same exact amp yet Navid sold his for 550 while Jacob was well over 1000
> *


I don't expect you to believe it, because you don't actually do anything or test anything, you just come here and rattle shit off so somebody will think you know something. I heard you used to post on big boy forums till you got ran off by people who knew something.

Shocker went away because the owner ripped people off, MMats competition vehicles were caught cheating so their validity among competitors went away but they're still around, Atomic is still around AND a build house for others and they were never that huge. They also screwed people over.

There you again with talking about things you don't know about. How can Crescendo sell that amp for $550? 2 reasons. It's not the same amp. It's the same BOARD, not the same amp. The SAZ-3000d was produced in Korea, the Crescendo is produced in China who got sent that board and said "copy this". China doesn't make amps over 1000 watts worth a damn. The second reason being he isn't making dick for money on them by the time they come in the country. So, when he has to start repairing them under warranty, he's gonna start losing his ass and go under. That's what happened to Diablo Audio. 



> _Originally posted by Jeff Rohrer_@Mar 28 2011, 08:07 AM~20199150
> *Yes, there are other organisations there just not recognized by anyone who's big in the industry. Notice your comment "Street class" remember that comment when you run SD <--it's street class!
> *


Is that why there are manufacturer sponsors of IASCA, MECA and USACi? They aren't recognized? There are big name SPLers in IASCA, and they also do other orgs as well. How many extreme cars are there anymore? How many street cars? Nobody gives a shit about extreme cars anymore, and it has far less to do with equipment used than installs. Extreme cars don't sell product, nobody looks at them and goes "I can have that, and it does 180's". Show them a street car that does 155's and that's conceivable.



> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Mar 28 2011, 08:04 PM~20204022
> *I have a few packages coming soon that will make Sean aka Ibandender  cry like a bitch
> *


Are you gonna talk about how great it is, get called out on it, then delete the thread again? Where is that 154's on music install you had again?


----------



## Jeff Rohrer

> _Originally posted by ibanender_@Mar 29 2011, 09:01 AM~20208009
> *I don't expect you to believe it, because you don't actually do anything or test anything, you just come here and rattle shit off so somebody will think you know something.  I heard you used to post on big boy forums till you got ran off by people who knew something.
> 
> Shocker went away because the owner ripped people off, MMats competition vehicles were caught cheating so their validity among competitors went away but they're still around, Atomic is still around AND a build house for others and they were never that huge.  They also screwed people over.
> 
> There you again with talking about things you don't know about.  How can Crescendo sell that amp for $550?  2 reasons.  It's not the same amp.  It's the same BOARD, not the same amp.  The SAZ-3000d was produced in Korea, the Crescendo is produced in China who got sent that board and said "copy this".  China doesn't make amps over 1000 watts worth a damn.  The second reason being he isn't making dick for money on them by the time they come in the country.  So, when he has to start repairing them under warranty, he's gonna start losing his ass and go under.  That's what happened to Diablo Audio.
> Is that why there are manufacturer sponsors of IASCA, MECA and USACi?  They aren't recognized?  There are big name SPLers in IASCA, and they also do other orgs as well.  How many extreme cars are there anymore?  How many street cars?  Nobody gives a shit about extreme cars anymore, and it has far less to do with equipment used than installs.  Extreme cars don't sell product, nobody looks at them and goes "I can have that, and it does 180's".  Show them a street car that does 155's and that's conceivable.
> Are you gonna talk about how great it is, get called out on it, then delete the thread again?  Where is that 154's on music install you had again?
> *


Like I said, STREET CLASS


----------



## Pitbullx

> _Originally posted by ibanender_@Mar 29 2011, 08:01 AM~20208009
> *I don't expect you to believe it, because you don't actually do anything or test anything, you just come here and rattle shit off so somebody will think you know something.  I heard you used to post on big boy forums till you got ran off by people who knew something.
> 
> Shocker went away because the owner ripped people off, MMats competition vehicles were caught cheating so their validity among competitors went away but they're still around, Atomic is still around AND a build house for others and they were never that huge.  They also screwed people over.
> 
> There you again with talking about things you don't know about.  How can Crescendo sell that amp for $550?  2 reasons.  It's not the same amp.  It's the same BOARD, not the same amp.  The SAZ-3000d was produced in Korea, the Crescendo is produced in China who got sent that board and said "copy this".  China doesn't make amps over 1000 watts worth a damn.  The second reason being he isn't making dick for money on them by the time they come in the country.  So, when he has to start repairing them under warranty, he's gonna start losing his ass and go under.  That's what happened to Diablo Audio.
> 
> Are you gonna talk about how great it is, get called out on it, then delete the thread again?  Where is that 154's on music install you had again?
> *


What site was I ran off of? Im still on Termpro after 10yrs and 22k posts.... Still on Sounddomain after the numerous Glitches... Mod on SMD.com....those are the only other sites that I discuss car audio on and mods/ogs/admin love me  you fail again bitch. 

You found a knock for all those brands but the fact still remains Digital Designs stood the test of time and continues to win....  And its funny that I saw Jacob acknowledge the fact that they were the same amps and so did Navid. Now its just a chinese knockoff of some korean jankness... lol you are hilarious... whether he makes 1 dollar or 110000 dollars off the amp isnt the issue, issue is same shit but sundown charges twice the amount.... and Bill's situation wasnt the same as what you are insinuating with Crescendo so get your facts straight before you start running your mouth bitch. He is a standup guy that got fucked over....

And what the fuck are you talking about ******? Ive never been called out on anything nor have I ever deleted ANY thread that Ive made... my cars have been posted and are all over this damn site....BLK 96 Impala with the BTL's in the rear deck...and other with 9515s they are not that hard to find


----------



## ibanender

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Mar 29 2011, 02:54 PM~20210805
> *What site was I ran off of? Im still on Termpro after 10yrs and  22k posts.... Still on Sounddomain after the numerous Glitches... Mod on SMD.com....those are the only other sites that I discuss car audio on and mods/ogs/admin love me  you fail again bitch.
> 
> You  found a knock for all those brands but the fact still remains Digital Designs stood the test of time and continues to win....   And its funny that I saw Jacob acknowledge the fact that they were the same amps and so did Navid. Now its just a chinese knockoff of some korean jankness... lol you are hilarious... whether he makes 1 dollar or 110000 dollars off the amp isnt the issue, issue is same shit but sundown charges twice the amount.... and Bill's situation wasnt the same as what you are insinuating with Crescendo so get your facts straight before you start running your mouth bitch. He is a standup guy that got fucked over....
> 
> And what the fuck are you talking about ******? Ive never been called out on anything nor have I ever deleted ANY thread that Ive made... my cars have been posted and are all over this damn site....BLK 96 Impala with the BTL's in the rear deck...and other with 9515s  they are not that hard to find
> *


You gonna post that 154 on music shit you posted on Termpro that you deleted? If they aren't hard to find, post them. The one mentioned to me was 3 12's. I'm on Termpro too, for around 10 years, doesn't mean I'm still there. Being a mod on a forum doesn't make you godly, or even having a clue, it just means somebody likes you. Why aren't you a mod here? Sounddomain is a damn joke. You probably post there because it's like posting here, a bunch of people without a clue you can look like your godly in front of and nobody will question you. The second somebody calls you out, you get all defensive and talk shit, and change the direction of the conversation.

How was Bill situation different? He had a shitload of amps DOA and warranty, that put him under. It has no reflection on him as a person, he just made a poor decision on who to have build his stuff and didn't have the quality control to catch it before it became a problem. The same thing will happen to Crescendo because he's using the same shitty build house. The BOARD is the same, the components are not and the build quality is not the same. Again, a successful business makes money, it doesn't please nuthuggers by selling something cheap. Your margin matters when you have to cover your ass, and he'll learn that soon enough.


----------



## Jeff Rohrer

> _Originally posted by ibanender_@Mar 30 2011, 05:55 PM~20220231
> *You gonna post that 154 on music shit you posted on Termpro that you deleted?  If they aren't hard to find, post them.  The one mentioned to me was 3 12's.  I'm on Termpro too, for around 10 years, doesn't mean I'm still there.  Being a mod on a forum doesn't make you godly, or even having a clue, it just means somebody likes you.  Why aren't you a mod here?  Sounddomain is a damn joke.  You probably post there because it's like posting here, a bunch of people without a clue you can look like your godly in front of and nobody will question you.  The second somebody calls you out, you get all defensive and talk shit, and change the direction of the conversation.
> 
> How was Bill situation different?  He had a shitload of amps DOA and warranty, that put him under.  It has no reflection on him as a person, he just made a poor decision on who to have build his stuff and didn't have the quality control to catch it before it became a problem.  The same thing will happen to Crescendo because he's using the same shitty build house.  The BOARD is the same, the components are not and the build quality is not the same.  Again, a successful business makes money, it doesn't please nuthuggers by selling something cheap.  Your margin matters when you have to cover your ass, and he'll learn that soon enough.
> *


Your still here? :biggrin:


----------



## Pitbullx

> _Originally posted by ibanender_@Mar 30 2011, 04:55 PM~20220231
> *You gonna post that 154 on music shit you posted on Termpro that you deleted?  If they aren't hard to find, post them.  The one mentioned to me was 3 12's.  I'm on Termpro too, for around 10 years, doesn't mean I'm still there.  Being a mod on a forum doesn't make you godly, or even having a clue, it just means somebody likes you.  Why aren't you a mod here?  Sounddomain is a damn joke.  You probably post there because it's like posting here, a bunch of people without a clue you can look like your godly in front of and nobody will question you.  The second somebody calls you out, you get all defensive and talk shit, and change the direction of the conversation.
> 
> How was Bill situation different?  He had a shitload of amps DOA and warranty, that put him under.  It has no reflection on him as a person, he just made a poor decision on who to have build his stuff and didn't have the quality control to catch it before it became a problem.  The same thing will happen to Crescendo because he's using the same shitty build house.  The BOARD is the same, the components are not and the build quality is not the same.  Again, a successful business makes money, it doesn't please nuthuggers by selling something cheap.  Your margin matters when you have to cover your ass, and he'll learn that soon enough.
> *


LMAO you so sadly mistaken I have never posted any "154 on music shit on termpro" non of my vehicles have ever had 3-12's if you are going to speak on things that were "mentioned" to you get your shit straight bitch. Id love to know where you are getting your "information" from. And Im not a mod on here because I decided long ago that I dont want to be one. Brian is a much better mod than I could ever be on here anyways . And as far as Sounddomain goes I only post in OT when I venture back to that place since thats where all the fun is at, why did you leave sean . And Ive told you countless times I dont care what people think of me so your bullshit theories on me and peoples perception of me is lame.


----------



## ibanender

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Mar 30 2011, 09:18 PM~20222509
> *LMAO you so sadly mistaken I have never posted any "154 on music shit on termpro" non of my vehicles have ever had 3-12's if you are going to speak on things that were "mentioned" to you get your shit straight bitch. Id love to know where you are getting your "information" from. And Im not a mod on here because I decided long ago that I dont want to be one. Brian is a much better mod than I could ever be on here anyways . And as far as Sounddomain goes I only post in OT when I venture back to that place since thats where all the fun is at, why did you leave sean  . And Ive told you countless times I dont care what people think of me so your bullshit theories on me and peoples perception of me is lame.
> *


Of course I can't go back and find where you said it, because you deleted it! I left Sounddomain probably 8 years ago when it became overwhelmed with AOLers who are like you and know everything there is to know about car audio. Being a mod doesn't make you a better person. I used to be a mod here till people were crying because I was actually moderating and people are too stupid to find other means of communication than a forum PM so they couldn't "do business" with some members.

Again, just like with everything else you claim and never product, where are those pics of your installs and how great they are and how well they meter?


----------



## Brahma Brian

I just ran across this on complete accident, so I guess I'll share...

If you want to see replies and follow links to videos ect. visit SSA forum link below.

Source link---> http://www.soundsolutionsaudio.com/forum/t...d-side-by-side/

*SAZ-3500D / AQ-3500D Side-By-Side*

Have had a few people ask for a comparison and I happened to get one in for trade -- so here it is.

Not sure if this is factory or from the repair but the AQ also uses Fairchild output parts vs. IRF parts:









* SAZ-3500D is a bit longer and wider








* SAZ-3500D has 20 caps in PS section vs. 16 in the AQ








* Another view of the power supplies in comparison








* Output sections : Output inductors are equal, SAZ-3500D uses 16 outputs vs. 12 in the AQ








* SAZ-3500D Transformers compared to a dollar bill








* AQ-3500D Transformers compared to a dollar bill


----------



## ibanender

Sundown does more power with far less voltage input. Hmmm, seems like I mentioned that a while back. Different brand transistors too? Well shit, I said that too. Clearly they are the same amp [/sarcasm].


----------



## Jeff Rohrer

> _Originally posted by ibanender_@Mar 31 2011, 05:25 PM~20228918
> *Sundown does more power with far less voltage input.  Hmmm, seems like I mentioned that a while back.  Different brand transistors too?  Well shit, I said that too.  Clearly they are the same amp [/sarcasm].
> *


haha, I'll still buy AQ over that over priced junk any day :cheesy:


----------



## BROOKLYNBUSA

> _Originally posted by Jeff Rohrer_@Mar 31 2011, 02:37 PM~20228994
> *haha, I'll still buy AQ over that over priced junk any day :cheesy:
> *


 :uh: ALL OF THAT DEBATING AND THATS WHAT YOU CAME UP WITH LMFAO........


----------



## Pitbullx

> _Originally posted by ibanender_@Mar 31 2011, 04:25 PM~20228918
> *Sundown does more power with far less voltage input.  Hmmm, seems like I mentioned that a while back.  Different brand transistors too?  Well shit, I said that too.  Clearly they are the same amp [/sarcasm].
> *


i never said the AQ was the same as the SD....


----------



## Pitbullx

> _Originally posted by ibanender_@Mar 31 2011, 12:53 PM~20227569
> *Of course I can't go back and find where you said it, because you deleted it!  I left Sounddomain probably 8 years ago when it became overwhelmed with AOLers who are like you and know everything there is to know about car audio.  Being a mod doesn't make you a better person.  I used to be a mod here till people were crying because I was actually moderating and people are too stupid to find other means of communication than a forum PM so they couldn't "do business" with some members.
> 
> Again, just like with everything else you claim and never product, where are those pics of your installs and how great they are and how well they meter?
> *


that never happened bitch.... get your shit together .......


----------



## Brahma Brian

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Mar 31 2011, 09:25 PM~20231078
> *i never said the AQ was the same as the SD....
> *


You didn't, someone else said it was "the exact same amp", I provided information that proves otherwise.

EDIT: I was partially correct...

This was posted in the "What about DC 3.K amp vs SAZ-3500D" thread.



> _Originally posted by DARKJUGGERNAUT_@Mar 24 2011, 10:18 PM~20173478
> *its the same exact amp..nothin different but the logo.same specs and everything.no difference so price is ur only choice..
> *


My point still remains the same. Proof or it didn't happen.


----------



## Pitbullx

> _Originally posted by Brahma Brian_@Mar 31 2011, 10:38 PM~20231778
> *You didn't, someone else said it was "the exact same amp", I provided information that proves otherwise.
> 
> EDIT: I was partially correct...
> 
> This was posted in the "What about DC 3.K amp vs SAZ-3500D" thread.
> My point still remains the same. Proof or it didn't happen.
> *


----------



## ibanender

> _Originally posted by Jeff Rohrer+Mar 31 2011, 04:37 PM~20228994-->
> 
> 
> 
> haha, I'll still buy AQ over that over priced junk any day :cheesy:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Am I also a big stinky doo-doo head? You were proven wrong, accept it. Power per watt it's the same cost, and AQ doesn't have the warranty, quality of components, or customer service to compare to Sundown. Sundown > AQ, and it's been proven.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Pitbullx_@Mar 31 2011, 09:27 PM~20231089
> *that never happened bitch.... get your shit together .......
> *


I did a 194 from the trunk of somebody elses car with a single 10, sealed, with 200 watts. But then I deleted it when I got called out. Then after 4 times of somebody saying "then post ANY of your installs" I avoided it by not doing that at all and talking shit.

You gonna post some of your installs there, princess?


----------



## Jeff Rohrer

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Mar 31 2011, 10:25 PM~20231078
> *i never said the AQ was the same as the SD....
> *


Me either, I said it was much better :biggrin:


----------



## Pitbullx

> _Originally posted by ibanender_@Apr 1 2011, 08:08 AM~20234385
> *
> I did a 194 from the trunk of somebody elses car with a single 10, sealed, with 200 watts.  But then I deleted it when I got called out.  Then after 4 times of somebody saying "then post ANY of your installs" I avoided it by not doing that at all and talking shit.
> 
> You gonna post some of your installs there, princess?
> *


whats funny about your rambling is I have never said any of that, Ive never been called out by anyone on termpro.... THAT BULLSHIT NEVER HAPPENED... show me who called me out or when all of this happened.... because up until recently you didnt even know if I posted on any other forums bitch... stop talking out of your ass in an attempt to make me look like the bitch you are


----------



## ibanender

> _Originally posted by Jeff Rohrer+Mar 25 2011, 09:45 PM~20181644-->
> 
> 
> 
> it could be the majority of the top 25 dbdrag competitors in the world use DD, hmmm makes you think huh :biggrin:
> http://www.termpro.com/asp/lb.asp?Org_ID=1
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Call up DD and ask for Steve. If he's not there, ask why :biggrin: Revisit this thread in a year and get back to us also.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Pitbullx_@Apr 1 2011, 08:33 PM~20238849
> *whats funny about your rambling is I have never said any of that, Ive never been called out by anyone on termpro.... THAT BULLSHIT NEVER HAPPENED... show me who called me out or when all of this happened.... because up until recently you didnt even know if I posted on any other forums bitch... stop talking out of your ass in an attempt to make me look like the bitch you are
> *


Of course it never happened, that could taint your awesome image here.... I would show you, BUT YOU DELETED IT. I knew you were on other forums when other people saw the shit you spew here and said "that guy used to troll Termpro". I search for your name there and it's not there, like you deleted THAT too. You make yourself look like a bitch, you keep going back to "nuh uh, no he didn't" and you STILL haven't produced any pics of your installs that you said you had.


----------



## Jeff Rohrer

> _Originally posted by ibanender_@Apr 2 2011, 09:29 AM~20241644
> *Call up DD and ask for Steve.  If he's not there, ask why  :biggrin:  Revisit this thread in a year and get back to us also.
> Of course it never happened, that could taint your awesome image here....  I would show you, BUT YOU DELETED IT.  I knew you were on other forums when other people saw the shit you spew here and said "that guy used to troll Termpro".  I search for your name there and it's not there, like you deleted THAT too.  You make yourself look like a bitch, you keep going back to "nuh uh, no he didn't" and you STILL haven't produced any pics of your installs that you said you had.
> *


I have a life, getting back to you in a year might be a little difficult. I don't know any Steve, but DD still owns SD all day everyday friend


----------



## djbizz1

:boink:


----------



## Pitbullx

> _Originally posted by ibanender_@Apr 2 2011, 08:29 AM~20241644
> *
> Of course it never happened, that could taint your awesome image here....  I would show you, BUT YOU DELETED IT.  I knew you were on other forums when other people saw the shit you spew here and said "that guy used to troll Termpro".  I search for your name there and it's not there, like you deleted THAT too.  You make yourself look like a bitch, you keep going back to "nuh uh, no he didn't" and you STILL haven't produced any pics of your installs that you said you had.
> *


lmfao what the fuck are you smoking, that shit never happened... You didnt even know I posted on TP so I find it funny that you "know about me getting called out" yet nobody can even attempt to cosign lol. Again Ive never made outlandish claims on any site and I can count on 1 hand the number of times I have posted outside of OT there in years. I havent did a car for numbers in almost ten years, but since you know so many people hit up Mike Jones he posts on TP from time to time and ask him what either of my 96 SS's do since both were mic'd at his shop  within the past year or so. Ask Brahmabrian about the 2 tone SS hes seen several pics of and the White blazer with 9917 tri coils it and a few other cars as well has everyone on this damn site. 

Its been proven over and over again that you are nothing more than a jacob dick riding little bitch. And no matter what is said you will try to look cool and change the subject. And I find it funny that you claim I deleted my TP name but I just posted today lol... lying ass bitch


----------



## ibanender

> _Originally posted by Jeff Rohrer+Apr 2 2011, 08:47 AM~20241693-->
> 
> 
> 
> I have a life, getting back to you in a year might be a little difficult. I don't know any Steve, but DD still owns SD all day everyday friend
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So DD is the best thing ever, but you don't know anybody there? Steve was THE engineer there. He quit, for reasons you'll see in a year or less. Currently DD doesn't have any engineers working for them, and haven't since November
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Pitbullx_@Apr 2 2011, 08:59 PM~20244426
> *lmfao what the fuck are you smoking, that shit never happened... You didnt even know I posted on TP so I find it funny that you "know about me getting called out" yet nobody can even attempt to cosign lol. Again Ive never made outlandish claims on any site and I can count on 1 hand the number of times I have posted outside of OT there in years. I havent did a car for numbers in almost ten years, but since you know so many people hit up Mike Jones he posts on TP from time to time and ask him what either of my 96 SS's do since both were mic'd at his shop  within the past year or so. Ask Brahmabrian about the 2 tone SS hes seen several pics of and the White blazer with 9917 tri coils it and a few other cars as well has everyone on this damn site.
> 
> Its been proven over and over again that you are nothing more than a jacob dick riding little bitch. And no matter what is said you will try to look cool and change the subject. And I find it funny that you claim I deleted my TP name but I just posted today lol... lying ass bitch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nobody will "cosign" on it because they don't post here fuckstick! They play on big boy forums, not this one. I'm a liar because you use a DIFFERENT name on there vs here? So were you gonna post shit or just talk about it? You keep saying you have stuff and you keep saying its been metered, but want me to look for it? You fail at forums.


----------



## Brahma Brian

> _Originally posted by djbizz1_@Mar 26 2011, 08:08 PM~20188186
> *well after all that, i ended up getting this instead!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i hope whats his name doesnt see this!
> hno:  hno:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Thread over.


----------

